# Nissan Juke R anyone?



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I read on the internet the Juke "R" was available to order this summer but I was told no way no how. I went to the GT-R.

Here is a lucky Dubai owner:

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/the-first-production-Nissan-Juke-R-is-ready-2012-10-16


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

ugh. or ick. I'm not sure which.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

That's a very, very odd car to have so much power :rofl:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Ugly and fast is still ugly. I'd say the owner bought it purely to embarrass exotic cars in street racing, and intentionally picked the ugliest Nissan sold.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

cwsqbm said:


> Ugly and fast is still ugly. I'd say the owner bought it purely to embarrass exotic cars in street racing, and intentionally picked the ugliest Nissan sold.


It is unusual

ok ugly


----------



## Ripred (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeap, still looks horrible. Maybe it looks ok by Asian aesthetical standards, but certainly not by mine


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

When you have that kind of money it is simply a $400,000 novelty. If I were a billionaire I would buy one, too. Would be pretty fun to go out and embarrass pretty much anyone on a weekend.

Hey Dale, you have a very impressive stable! Have you posted pictures of your cars. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would love to see some pictures.


----------



## Ripred (Oct 13, 2012)

Db750 said:


> If I were a billionaire...


With that kind of $$$ you can make a custom "the fast and the furious" car even out of more "embarassing"-looking cars


----------

